# Speaker Impedence



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

Still messing with this design. WMTMW in a 3 way parallel XO. After running everything parallel I'm getting a system impedence of 2 or less Ohm. Is there a way to raise the system impedence to at least 4 Ohm? I want to run the WW and MM parallel to get the 6db increase that helps match the sensetivity of the DXT tweet


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You can always add a series resistance but this will dissipate power. Sometimes it is necessary when trying to balance the output of drivers, however.


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

... or simply use 8-ohm drivers, which is what I'd do.


----------



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

They are 8 ohm drivers but Passive Crossover Designer says the system impedence is 2 ohm


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Running 2 each 8ohm drivers in parallel would make it a 4ohm load:huh:...


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Yes, you should not see a 2-ohm load. What are the drivers?


----------



## Paul P (Dec 5, 2009)

Say you have two 8 ohm woofers in parallel which will give you 4 ohms, then parallel that with 
two 8 ohm midranges in parallel (another 4 ohms). Won't that result in 2 ohms ? I don't know 
where the tweeter comes in (and I have no experience in crossover design). 

Paul P


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

If you have a properly designed crossover, you will not end up with all four in parallel. That is partly the purpose of the crossover between the woofers and the mids.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Generally, if not always, the impedance of a speaker is determined by the woofers only, because they are the ones using the most juice.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

sounds like you must have overlapping crossover points to get down to that low of an impedance... i'd not recommend trying to run that haha.


----------

